# [Verkaufszahlen] Computer- und Videospiele- Aktuell: CoD MW 2 1,2 Mio in UK



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2008)

> (...)Jensen frequently noted that Crysis was a strong performer,stating the game went "platinum," which likely means it sold amillion units worldwide despite its initially modest performance in theUS. This may be due to European territories, where the PC platform hastraditionally been stronger.(...)


<br /><br />  shacknews<br /><br /> sieht doch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.<br /> ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich damit fast nicht gerechnet.


----------



## EmmasPapa (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million!*

Und das nur mit der PC-Version .... wirklich nicht übel, hätte ich nach den ganzen Negativschlagzeilen nicht erwartet.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million!*

Ob das ohne Hype auch geklappt hätte? *Frage in den Raum stell* 

SSA


----------



## Chemenu (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million!*

Oh, man, ich hab mich da grad übel verlesen: 



> This may be due to European terrorists, where the PC platform has traditionally been stronger.(...)



 

Das kommt davon wenn man ich den Nachrichten nur noch von Terroranschlägen hört...   


Aber echt nicht schlecht die Verkaufszahlen nach dem "verhaltenen" Start. Wahrscheinlich werden immer mehr Rechner aufgerüstet auf denen Crysis dann auch spielbar läuft.


----------



## EmmasPapa (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 01.02.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das ohne Hype auch geklappt hätte? *Frage in den Raum stell*
> 
> SSA



Na ja, der Hype in einigen Zeitschriften und auch auf einiges Websites mag zwar gewaltig gewesen sein. Ich denke aber das viele es auch kaufen weil der Vorgänger schon damals ein Meilenstein war und sie von dem nachfolger ähnliches erhofft haben. Ausserdem hat es ja doch verdammt lange bis zur Million gedauert und die negativen Stimmen (Hardwarehunger etc.) sind schon lange bekannt. Es ist halt einfach ein guter Shooter, mehr nicht. Und da es im Vergleichszeitraum ausser CoD4 kaum vernünftige Shooter gab und das dann auch noch ein ganz anderes Setting hatte, wird es wohl doch an der "Qualität" des Produktes gelegen haben.


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 01.02.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem hat es ja doch verdammt lange bis zur Million gedauert und die negativen Stimmen (Hardwarehunger etc.) sind schon lange bekannt. Es ist halt einfach ein guter Shooter, mehr nicht. Und da es im Vergleichszeitraum ausser CoD4 kaum vernünftige Shooter gab und das dann auch noch ein ganz anderes Setting hatte, wird es wohl doch an der "Qualität" des Produktes gelegen haben.


Seh ich ähnlich. So schlecht, wie Crysis hier von manchen öfter dargestellt wurde, ist es gar nicht. Meinungen gehen eben auseinander. Ich gönn es dem Spiel auf jeden Fall, weil ich auch ne Menge Spaß beim Schleichen, Tricksen, Tarnen und Täuschen hatte...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 01.02.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist halt einfach ein guter Shooter, mehr nicht.


Das ist der springende Punkt. Zu einem Hype gehören ja nicht nur die Vorschusslorbeeren, sondern auch die abschliessende Bewertung. Und die Wertungen diverser Fachpublikationen im 90+ Bereich dürften den Verkäufen nicht unbedingt geschadet haben. Besonders hier in Deutschland. Dass das Spiel an der Ladenkasse floppt, davon musste man nun auch nicht ausgehen. Aber anscheinend läuft es doch besser als ich gedacht hätte. 

SSA


----------



## EmmasPapa (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 01.02.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 01.02.2008 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War doch bei HL² das gleiche. Auch kein schlechter Shooter aber meilenweit vom ersten Teil entfernt.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 01.02.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der springende Punkt. Zu einem Hype gehören ja nicht nur die Vorschusslorbeeren, sondern auch die abschliessende Bewertung. Und die Wertungen diverser Fachpublikationen im 90+ Bereich dürften den Verkäufen nicht unbedingt geschadet haben. Besonders hier in Deutschland.



natürlich war das den verkäufen in gewissem masse zuträglich.
weshalb auch nicht?  :-o 

ausserdem war und ist crysis in gewisser weise eben doch herausragend und wenns für manchen "nur" die grafik ist. 
aber jetzt fangen wir bitte keine wertungsdiskussion hier an.
das thema sollte doch wohl durch sein.



> Dass das Spiel an der Ladenkasse floppt, davon musste man nun auch nicht ausgehen. Aber anscheinend läuft es doch besser als ich gedacht hätte.



stimmt.
angeblich waren nach 4 wochen in deutschland gerade mal knapp 100.000 exemplare über die theke gegangen.
wie man dann weltweit jetzt auf eine million gekommen sein will, ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein rätsel.


----------



## EmmasPapa (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million!*



			
				Bonkic am 01.02.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> wie man dann weltweit jetzt auf eine million gekommen sein will, ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein rätsel.



Im Weihnachtsgeschäft incl. der dabei aufgerüsteteten Hardware wurde die Masse der Crysis-Rechner bestimmt verbreitert. und viele Kiddies lassen sich sowas halt auch gerne schenken weil sie es sich nicht selber kaufen können.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



> CD Projekt RED today announced that the company's debut video game production, The Witcher, has sold more than 600,000 copies worldwide in just three months.



http://www.gamershell.com/news/45627.html


----------



## Solon25 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> > CD Projekt RED today announced that the company's debut video game production, The Witcher, has sold more than 600,000 copies worldwide in just three months.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/news/45627.html


Ich denke da kommen noch so einige zu, hab es auch noch nicht und möchte es gerne haben.

Hab in der Überschrift nur aus *w*erkauft ein *v*erkauft gemacht


----------



## bumi (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



> CD Projekt RED today announced that the company's debut video game production, The Witcher, has sold more than 600,000 copies worldwide in just three months.


Die Meldung freut mich viel mehr als die von Crysis.
Shooter verkaufen sich allgemein nicht schlecht, wenn sie von einem grossen Studio (in diesem Falle EA) kommen, noch mehr - daher verwundert mich das ned wirklich.
Dass sich The Witcher jedoch so toll verkauft, finde ich überraschend und v.a. sehr erfreulich. Zum einen weil es das erste grosse Spiel von CD Projekt ist, und zum andern weil es nicht mit einem 08/15 Setting daherkommt und nur bedingt massentauglich ist. Aber scheinbar gibt es immernoch genügend PC-RPG-Spieler mit der Nase für ne gute Story und Spielwelt - find ich echt klasse! Ich hoffe dass dieser Fakt die Osteuropäer dazu anstachelt, ein Addon oder ein weiteres atmosphärisches RPG zu entwickeln


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				bumi am 14.02.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass sich The Witcher jedoch so toll verkauft, finde ich überraschend und v.a. sehr erfreulich.




finde ich auch.
zumal es ja auch nicht unbedingt ein spiel mit einer riesen lobby war, zumindest war das mein eindruck.
persönlich hab ichs aber auch (noch) nicht, bin im moment einfach zu gut verorgt.


----------



## DoktorX (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*

The Witcher ist ja auch genial bumi! Und das sage ich der ja normalerweise RPGs nicht mag.


----------



## bumi (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				DoktorX am 14.02.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> The Witcher ist ja auch genial bumi! Und das sage ich der ja normalerweise RPGs nicht mag.


Natürlich ist es klasse, wieso würd ich's sonst jedem empfehlen?


----------



## EmmasPapa (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				bumi am 15.02.2008 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 14.02.2008 22:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil Du einen PC-Spiele Importhandel hast   

@ Topic: Womit ist Wicher vergleichbar !? Ich habe bisher keinen Test gelesen und angespielt habe ich es auch nicht. Gibt es da was vergleichbares !?


----------



## bumi (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				EmmasPapa am 15.02.2008 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Topic: Womit ist Wicher vergleichbar !? Ich habe bisher keinen Test gelesen und angespielt habe ich es auch nicht. Gibt es da was vergleichbares !?


etwas wirklich vergleichbares gibt es nicht.
Geralt ist ein hexer und schnetzelt sich durch massenweise Gegner, stets in wunderbaren Animationen. Das Spielprinzip ist denkbar einfach, das Kämpfen eine kurze Eingewöhnungssache und die Spielwelt einfach wundervoll. Lad dir am besten die Demo, das beantwortet all deine Fragen auf einen Streich.


----------



## EmmasPapa (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*

Wenn ich zu Hause wieder DSL habe, dann werde ich es mal machen. Mistiger Providerwechsel


----------



## KylRoy (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*

also ich bin seit 20 jahren passionierter gamer und mich hat noch nie die bohne interessiert wie sich ein game verkauft. ich verstehe das interesse dafür auch nicht, wenn man kein buchhalter ist...


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				KylRoy am 15.02.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin seit 20 jahren passionierter gamer und mich hat noch nie die bohne interessiert wie sich ein game verkauft. ich verstehe das interesse dafür auch nicht, wenn man kein buchhalter ist...


Gerade als langjähriger Gamer freut es mich ungemein, dass ein "Nischenprodukt" wie Witcher sich gut verkauft.
Gibt anderen Herstellern vielleicht Mut, auch wieder was speziellen auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## crackajack (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				KylRoy am 15.02.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin seit 20 jahren passionierter gamer und mich hat noch nie die bohne interessiert wie sich ein game verkauft. ich verstehe das interesse dafür auch nicht, wenn man kein buchhalter ist...


Wenn das von dir gemochte Spiel oder das ganze Genre niemanden oder sehr wenige Käufer interessiert, kannst du i.d.R. Nachfolger vergessen, weil kein Entwickler darin Geld investieren wird.


Bei Witcher dürfte der lange niedrige Preis den Verkauf gefördert haben. Amazon hatte es ja zu Beginn als Deal der Woche für 40€ (?) drin. Für Shooter imo deutlich zu viel, aber Action-Rollenspiele sind imo durchaus soviel wert, wenn sie halbwegs bugfrei wie The Witcher laufen. Und für 30€ war es überall sehr lange erhältlich.
In Ösiland habe ich, als ich es vor kurzem kaufen wollte, fast keins mehr bekommen, weil es vielerorts schlicht ausverkauft war oder nur auf 50€ wieder raufgesetzt zu haben war. (ein eher weniger frequentierter Libro hatte noch die Steelbook für 30€.... hehe... *freu* )


----------



## KylRoy (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				McDrake am 15.02.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> KylRoy am 15.02.2008 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es wird immer genug gute nischenprodukte geben. ich hatte noch nie irgendeinen mangel.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher verkauft sich 600.000 Mal/ Tabula Rasa floppt grandios*



> (...)The company's chief financial officer Lee Jae-ho said last week that it was inevitable to reduce staff levels at the Texas subsidiary as the ``Tabula Rasa'' game has proven to be a financial disaster. Lee, however, said the project's leaders will keep their positions.
> The damage control plan was announced after the company saw only 5 billion won of revenue from the game, which is believed to have cost the firm more than 100 billion won, one of the most distressing investments in the history of the Korean game industry. NCsoft's stock price plummeted to 38,600 won on Monday, the lowest in its history.
> (...)



http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/biz/biz_view.asp?newsIdx=19134&categoryCode=123

buffed hat sich bei der won/ $ umrechung übrigens gerade mal um den faktor 10 vertan. 

kann ja mal passieren...spätestens bei den -angeblich- 106 mio $ entwicklungskosten, hätte das aber eigentlich jemand merken müssen.


----------



## Boesor (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				McDrake am 15.02.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> KylRoy am 15.02.2008 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man bei solch einer großen Anzahl an verkauften Kopien eigentlich noch von Nischenprodukt oder "nichtmassentauglich" sprechen?
Ich meine sicher, nichts ist hier tödlicher als auch nur in die Nähe von massentauglicher Software gerückt zu werden, aber mal ehrlich, das Spiel scheint den Geschmack zu treffen.


----------



## olstyle (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				Boesor am 18.02.2008 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man bei solch einer großen Anzahl an verkauften Kopien eigentlich noch von Nischenprodukt oder "nichtmassentauglich" sprechen?
> Ich meine sicher, nichts ist hier tödlicher als auch nur in die Nähe von massentauglicher Software gerückt zu werden, aber mal ehrlich, das Spiel scheint den Geschmack zu treffen.


Die "Nische" Erwachsenenunterhaltung ist halt sehr groß.

Nach Gothic kann man das Witcherkonzept aber eigentlich nicht als Nischenstrategie bezeichnen.
Trotzdem ist es halt kein Hype-Game wie Crysis.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher verkauft sich 600.000 Mal/ Tabula Rasa floppt grandios/ UT 3 bei 1, 2 Mios*



> (...)“Factoring in the launch of the PS3 version in North America on the 11th December, Midway has already shipped over 1.2 million units of this fantastic FPS,” Midway said in a press release today.(...)



http://www.videogaming247.com/2008/02/19/unreal-tournament-3-has-sold-13-million-units-says-epic/


----------



## ziegenbock (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> > CD Projekt RED today announced that the company's debut video game production, The Witcher, has sold more than 600,000 copies worldwide in just three months.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/news/45627.html



dann hoffe ich doch mal, das bereits am addon bzw. nachfolger gearbeitet wird. finde das spiel auch genial.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Februar 2008)

*STALKER-Zahlen*

Es gibt Zahlen für STALKER:
Gemeinschaft Unabhängiger Staaten (kurz GUS, also Russland, etc.) ~ 900.000
Rest der Welt: 700.000



> Recently returned from the podium ceremony "Man of the Year by Computer versions Newsletter." They met a lot of interesting people, in particular Sergei Grigorovich. And he told a little about sales STALKER and the future plans. On plans to write anything new, I can not (and what can you hear me, and without - the console, looking etc.), but there are sales figures.
> 
> In the CIS, STALKER selling 950000 copies in circulation. Legal. Of these, in the Ukraine - 90000.
> 
> ...


http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fgameplay.com.ua%2Fnode%2F1003763&langpair=ru%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF8


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: STALKER-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.02.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Zahlen für STALKER:
> Gemeinschaft Unabhängiger Staaten (kurz GUS, also Russland, etc.) ~ 900.000
> Rest der Welt: 700.000
> Fnode%2F1003763&langpair=ru%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF8



das macht dann also ~ 1,7 mios.
auch weit mehr als von mir gedacht, um ehrlich zu sein.
ein wenig überrascht bin ich, dass in der ukraine überhaupt so viele leute einen pc haben, auf denen stalker läuft.
scheinbar hab ich da aber etwas falsche vorstellungen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Crysis 1 Mio/ The Witcher  600.000 / Tabula Rasa floppt / UT 3  1, 2 Mios / STALKER 1,6 Mios/ Sins of a Solar Empire 100.000*



> Stardock Entertainment hat gleich zwei gute Neuigkeiten zu verkünden. So hat sich Sins of a Solar Empire seit dem Release Anfang des Monats über 100.000 Mal verkauf



_gbase/ 4players_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. März 2008)

*Take 2 Verkaufszahlen*



> GTA selling 66 million units to date, Midnight Club 11.5 million, Civilization 8 million, Max Payne 7 million, Mafia 2 million, BioShock 2 million, Red Dead Revolver, Manhunt, and Bully all 1.5 million, and Carnival Games approaching 1 million sold thus far.


http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=17819


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Crysis 1 Mio/ The Witcher  600.000 / Tabula Rasa floppt / UT 3  1,2 Mios / STALKER 1,6 Mios/ Sins of a Solar Empire 200.000/ Bioshock 2 Mios*



> Take-Two hat gegenüber Gamasutra bestätigt, dass weltweit mittlerweile 2 Mio. Einheiten von Bioshock (Xbox 360, PC) verkauft wurden. Das Spiel kam im August 2007 auf den Markt.



_gamasutra/ gamefront_


ooops hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. April 2008)

*Call of Duty 4*

Es gibt neue Zahlen für Call of Duty 4:
Inzwischen wurden mehr als 9 Millionen Exemplare verkauft und das Mappack (etwa 10€), welches bislang nur für die 360 erschienen ist, zählt auch schon über 1 Million Käufer.
http://iamfourzerotwo.com/2008/04/18/variety-map-pack-surpasses-9-million-downloads/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Mai 2008)

*6 Millionen verkaufte GTA 4*



> Eine halbe Milliarde US-Dollar hat der Verkauf des Videospiels Grand Theft Auto IV (GTA IV) bereits in der ersten Woche nach Verkaufstart eingebracht und damit alle Erwartungen übertroffen. Der Hersteller von GTA IV, Take-Two Interactive, soll die genauen Verkaufszahlen laut einem Bericht der New York Times heute veröffentlichen. *Nach Informationen der Zeitung soll das Spiel schon am ersten Tag 3,6 Millionen Mal verkauft worden sein; insgesamt summieren sich die Verkäufe der ersten Woche auf etwa 6 Millionen. *Branchenbeobachter hatten mit etwa 5 Millionen Verkäufen in den ersten beiden Wochen gerechnet.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/GTA-IV-uebertrifft-alle-finanziellen-Erwartungen--/meldung/107546/from/atom10


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2008)

*Zahlen von Ubi Soft*

*Viele Verkaufszahlen von Ubi Soft-Serien*


> - Rayman: 22 Millionen
> - Tom Clancy`s Rainbow Six: 20 Millionen
> - Tom Clancy`s Splinter Cell: 19 Millionen
> - Tom Clancy`s Ghost Recon: 16 Millionen
> ...



http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=62703


----------



## crackajack (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Ubi Soft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> - Rayman: 22 Millionen


huch
Sind das hauptsächlich die verrückten Hasen, oder war das vorher schon erfolgreich?


> - Tom Clancy`s Rainbow Six: 20 Millionen
> - Tom Clancy`s Splinter Cell: 19 Millionen
> - Tom Clancy`s Ghost Recon: 16 Millionen


nochmal huch
RS ist erfolgreicher wie SC?


> - Petz: 13 Millionen


häh? Muss man nicht kennen, oder? Ein DS-Spiel nehme ich an.


BTW
Muss das wirklich alles im Titel stehen?


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Crysis erreicht die Million/ The Witcher werkauft sich 600.000 Mal*



			
				KylRoy am 15.02.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin seit 20 jahren passionierter gamer und mich hat noch nie die bohne interessiert wie sich ein game verkauft. ich verstehe das interesse dafür auch nicht, wenn man kein buchhalter ist...


Solche Zahlen finde ich recht interessant.
Warum?
Ich find es schön, wenn sich solche "Nischenprodukte" wie Witcher gut verkaufen.
Dann wagen andere Entwickler auch wieder mal was risikoreicheres und innovatives zu programmieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Ubi Soft*



			
				crackajack am 30.05.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2008 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut Frage. Genaue Zahlen habe ich nicht gefunden und auch keine Ahnung, wie sich die 22 Millionen zusammensetzen. Laut VGChartz (deren Zahlen kann man als grobe Pi x Daumen-Schätzungen ansehen) entfallen auf die Verrückten Hasen nur jeweils um die 1,5 Millionen.
Da werden wohl die anderen Rayman-Ableger einen großen Teil beigetragen haben. Die einzige größere Zahl, die ich gefunden hatte, bezog sich auf Rayman für die Playstation 1 und war auf etwas über 3 Millionen geschätzt.




			
				crackajack am 30.05.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> > - Tom Clancy`s Rainbow Six: 20 Millionen
> > - Tom Clancy`s Splinter Cell: 19 Millionen
> > - Tom Clancy`s Ghost Recon: 16 Millionen
> 
> ...


RS hat sehr viel mehr Ableger und Erweiterungen:
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six (199
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six - Mission Pack: Eagle Watch (1999)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Black Arrow (2004)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield (2003)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield - Athena Sword (2004)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield - Iron Wrath (2005)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Covert Ops Essentials (2000)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Critical Hour (2006)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Lockdown (2005)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Lone Wolf (2002)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Rogue Spear (1999)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Rogue Spear (GBA) (2002)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Rogue Spear - Mission Pack: Black Thorn (2001)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Rogue Spear - Mission Pack: Urban Operations (2000)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas (2006)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas 2 (200
Liste aller einzelnen Versionen

Die Liste ist bei Splinter Cell ein wenig kürzer.




			
				crackajack am 30.05.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> > - Petz: 13 Millionen
> 
> 
> häh? Muss man nicht kennen, oder? Ein DS-Spiel nehme ich an.


Eine Art Nintendogs-Serie von Ubi Soft mit unterschiedlichsten Tieren (Hunden, Hamstern, etc.)



			
				crackajack am 30.05.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss das wirklich alles im Titel stehen?


Hab den Titel ein wenig verkürzt.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2008)

*Sonic mobile game downloaded 8 million times*



> Mobile gamers apparently can't get enough of the classic Sonic action. With more than eight million downloads of the original game, Sega is planning on launching even more Sonic titles in the near future.



 quelle und mehr


----------



## crackajack (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Ubi Soft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> RS hat sehr viel mehr Ableger und Erweiterungen:


Dass es soviel sind, war mir gar nicht bewusst, trotzdem hätte ich gedacht, das SC wesentlich maassenmarkttauglicher war. RS wurde nach meiner Wahrnehmung ja erst mit Vegas populärer.
Gleicht sich wohl wirklich wegen der Anzahl aus.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Ubi Soft / Interessante PC-Zahlen*



			
				crackajack am 30.05.2008 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2008 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Splinter Cell hat sicherlich großen Anklang gefunden und mit eher wenigen Titel doch sehr beeindruckende Verkaufszahlen eingefahren, aber ein Massenmartktitel ist es - IMO auf Grund des doch merklich gehobenen Schwierigkeitsgrads bzw. sehr viel Trail & Error - weniger.


*Interessante PC-Zahlen*
Und noch was sehr interessantes. Zur Abwechslung keine Software-, sondern PC-Hardwarezahlen.
Laut Gartner:


> there are *over 260 million online PC gamers* in the world. Consumers bought *more than 255 million new PCs last year.*


http://www.next-gen.biz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10711&Itemid=2&limit=1&limitstart=0

Die Zahlen sind irgendwie beeindruckend und erschreckend zugleich. :o


----------



## Solon25 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Ubi Soft*



			
				crackajack am 30.05.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2008 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeder sollte einen Rayman haben, auch mein Regal ziert eins  Rayman-2, war ein sehr guter Titel. Außerdem stecken da bestimmt die Rayman Bundles "3 Raymans für 1 Preis" (20€) mit drin.


----------



## Blue_Ace (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Ubi Soft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 30.05.2008 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die 22 Millionen verkaufter Rayman-Spiele stehen schon ewig auf Ubisofts-Website -> http://www.ubisoftgroup.com/index.php?p=65&art_id=

Auf wikipedia.de steht im Artikel "Rayman" das sich die PS2 Version 10 Millionen mal verkauft hat. -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rayman

(crackedit: quote gefixt)


----------



## Bonkic (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Ubi Soft*



			
				Blue_Ace am 31.05.2008 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> id=
> Auf wikipedia.de steht im Artikel "Rayman" das sich die PS2 Version 10 Millionen mal verkauft hat. -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rayman






			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die PlayStation-Version verkaufte sich über 10 Millionen Mal.



sehr genau aussage.
und welcher teil soll das gewesen sein?  :-o

ps:
hätte nämlich auch nie gedacht, dass die serie solch ein bestseller (?) war.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2008)

*CoD 4 bei 10 Millionen*



> There are few things that video game publishers--or any consumer products companies, for that matter--like more than reaching big, notable milestones.
> 
> So it was with considerable pride that Activision's wholly owned Infinity Ward studio told me Tuesday that its war game, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, has just sold its 10 millionth copy.(...)



cnet

verlinkt ist dort auch eine top 25- liste der (angeblich) am besten verkauften pc- und videospiele aus dem september 2007:



> 1. Pokémon Red, Blue and Green (Gameboy) - 20.08 Million Copies Sold
> 2. Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES) - 18 Million Copies Sold
> 3. The Sims (PC) - 16 Million Copies Sold
> 4. Nintendogs (Nintendo DS) - 14.75 Million Copies Sold
> ...



 The top 25 best-selling video games…EVER!


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Computer- und Videospiele- Aktuell: GTA 4 erreicht 8,5 Mios; Bioshock bei 2,2 Mios*



> (...)As of May 31, 2008, over 11 million units have been sold in to retailers and approximately 8.5 million units have been sold through to consumers.(...)





> (...)BioShock®, a wholly owned and internally developed title for Xbox 360 and Games for Windows® shipped over 2.2 million units since its debut in late August.(...)



 quelle


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Computer- und Videospiele- Aktuell: GTA 4 erreicht 8,5 Mios; Bioshock bei 2,2 Mios*

Also in ~4 Wochen 8,5 Millionen verkauft. Kein schlechtes Ergebnis.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2008)

*AoC bei 1 Million*



> [...]Having sold 400k units in a few days, topping the charts in various countries, it is no surprise that it now has surpassed the "One Million Copies Shipped" milestone, in less than three weeks after it launched.



_wp_


----------



## Solon25 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Da *GTA-3* jetzt wieder in die Playstation Pyramide kommt, wäre es interessant, da nochmal was in ein paar Monaten von zu lesen  Gibt immer mal "Spätstarter" zu einer Serie, die die Anfänge verpasst haben..


----------



## klausbyte (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Computer- und Videospiele- Aktuell: GTA 4 erreicht 8,5 Mios; Bioshock bei 2,2 Mios*

Krass. Vor allem der logistische Aufwand, dass das Spiel immer überall lieferbar war. Und das genau am Releasetag und die Wochen danach. Davor habe ich höchsten Respekt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juni 2008)

*UK-Charts*

*UK-Charts vom 02.07.08 bis 07.07.08*
TOP 40 ENTERTAINMENT SOFTWARE - INDIVIDUAL FORMATS (UNITS), Week 23, 2008
01 (__) [WII] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
02 (__) [360] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
03 (03) [WII] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
04 (02) [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
05 (__) [PS2] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
06 (01) [360] Grand Theft Auto Iv (Take 2)
07 (__) [360] Ninja Gaiden Ii (Microsoft)
08 (__) [PS3] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
09 (05) [360] Race Driver: Grid (Codemasters)
10 (04) [PS3] Grand Theft Auto Iv (Take 2)
11 (07) [PS3] Race Driver: Grid (Codemasters)
12 (__) [NDS] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
13 (0 [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo)
14 (11) [NDS] Dr Kawashima's Brain Training (Nintendo)
15 (__) [WII] Sports Island (Konami)
16 (06) [PS3] Haze (Ubisoft)
17 (12) [NDS] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
18 (16) [WII] Carnival: Funfair Games (Take 2)
19 (__) [360] Dragon Ball Z: Burst Limit (Atari)
20 (10) [360] Rock Band (Electronic Arts)
21 (23) [WII] Game Party (Midway)
22 (__) [WII] Link's Crossbow Training (Nintendo)
23 (1 [PS3] Gran Turismo 5: Prologue (Sony Computer Ent.)
24 (26) [PS3] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
25 (09) [WII] Sega Superstars Tennis (Sega)
26 (13) [PC] Age Of Conan: Hyborian Adventures (Eidos)
27 (19) [NDS] Cooking Mama 2 (505 Games)
28 (24) [360] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
29 (21) [WII] Boom Blox (Electronic Arts)
30 (20) [360] Quake Wars: Enemy Territory (Activision)
31 (15) [WII] Sonic And The Secret Rings (Sega)
32 (__) [PC] Mass Effect (Electronic Arts)
33 (17) [WII] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
34 (22) [NDS] High School Musical 2: Work This Out! (Disney Interactive Studios)
35 (30) [NDS] More Brain Training From Dr Kawashima (Nintendo)
36 (27) [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
37 (14) [WII] Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree (Nintendo)
38 (31) [WII] Guitar Hero Iii: Legends Of Rock (Activision)
39 (25) [NDS] Mario Kart Ds (Nintendo)
40 (__) [PS3] Dragon Ball Z: Burst Limit (Atari)



> LucasArts put the skids on GTA IV’s 5-week run at the top of the All Formats Chart with the multi-format ‘Lego Indiana Jones: The Original Adventures’ outselling it this week by almost 3 to 1.
> 
> Released 2 weeks after the new Indiana Jones film, and on the back of a successful run of Lego-themed Star Wars titles, LucasArts claims top spot for the first time since ‘Lego Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy’ back in W38 2006. Sales are split relatively evenly across the formats with the Wii version the most successful, while the PS2 version outsells the PS3 version (Wii 27%, Xbox 360 22%, PS2 20%, PS3 17%, DS 13%, PC 2. All versions (except PC) top their respective charts with GTA IV down to No2 on Xbox 360 and PS3. GTA IV only just manages to grab No2 in the All Formats Chart after a 44% drop in sales, pressured by Codemasters’ ‘Race Driver: GRID’ which has to settle for a drop of one place to No3 (3,000 sales separating it from GTA IV). Microsoft claim No6 in the All Formats Chart with ‘Ninja Gaiden II’ (No3 in the Xbox 360 Chart), while a new entry from Namco Bandai/Atari – ‘Dragon Ball Z: Burst Limit’ at No11 and a new Wii party game ‘Sports Island’ from Konami at No14 just fail to break into the All Formats Top 10. Renewed stock of ‘Link’s Crossbow Training’ sees it re-enter at No24, while the release of the PC version of ‘Mass Effect’ pushes it back into the All Formats Chart at No26, with a No2 debut on the PC chart.


http://www.charttrack.co.uk/?i=557&s=1111


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*



> Metal Gear Solid 4 sells 1.3 million units on day one, drives hardware up 180% in America!



 quelle und mehr


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*



			
				Bonkic am 16.06.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > Metal Gear Solid 4 sells 1.3 million units on day one, drives hardware up 180% in America!
> 
> 
> 
> quelle und mehr


Naja


> VGChartz can exclusively reveal that first day sales of Metal Gear Solid 4


Wäre ja wirklich schön für MGS / Sony / PS 3, aber bei VG-Zahlen habe ich immer so meine Zweifel. Schätzen kann immerhin jeder.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*



			
				onpsx/famitsu/enterbrain schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt bekannt gegeben wurde konnte sich Metal Gear Solid 4 in Japan 476,334 Mal verkaufen - und das nur in der ersten Woche (in diesem Fall 12. bis 15. Juni). Die Zahl beinhaltet alle Versionen (Standard, Limited und Bundles).
> 
> Zum Vergleich - die Verkaufszahlen der ersten Woche bei den Vorgängern:
> 
> ...



Denke bis zu den nächsten wöchentlichen Japan-Zahlen dürften sich die Zahlen also noch etwas steigern (sind ja jetzt nur 3-4 Tage).


Interessant ist der Vergleich mit MGS3, da hier ja schon deutlich mehr PS2 verkauft waren als jetzt PS3s (andererseits sieht man im Vergleich mit MGS2 wiederum, dass es da schon ne bestimmte "Core"-Usergruppe gibt. Kennt man ja auch von anderen PS2-Titeln trotz 120mio Hardwarebasis).
Schätze aber mal, bei den Vorgängern beziehen sich die Zahlen sogar auf eine komplette Woche?


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Computer- und Videospiele- Aktuell: Hellgate London hat 1 Mio Spieler und ist auf Platz 1 der Japan- Charts!*



> Nach der guten Nachricht, dass Hellgate: London eine Millionen Spieler hätte, folgt nun die nächste. Laut einer Aussage von Scapes im offiziellen Forum befindet sich Hellgate: London auf Platz 1 der japanischen Verkaufscharts.
> 
> Hellgate: London, which hit shelves this week on June 26th in Japan, has topped the country's PC game sales list according to online retail website Amazon. Gamasutra reported on this news in their weekly "Sailing The World" column which sourced the data from Amazon.co.jp's real-time charts of the continent's sales. Pre-order boxes are not included in this metric.



_ingame.de_

platz 1 in japan dürfte nicht so sehr viel bedeuten.
vielleicht ein paar hundert verkäufe? 

dass hellgate london aber  1 mio spieler, respektive wohl auch käufer (???), haben soll verwundert mich doch ein wenig.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Computer- und Videospiele- Aktuell: Hellgate London hat 1 Mio Spieler und ist auf Platz 1 der Japan- Charts!*



			
				Bonkic am 28.06.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellgate: London, which hit shelves this week on June 26th in Japan, has topped the country's *PC game sales list* according to online retail website Amazon.



ROFL darauf kann man ja stolz sein ^^

(außerdem verkauft amazon dort sicher keine Hentai-Games etc oder? Die sind sicher dann trotzdem noch Chartsführend bei den PC-Titeln  )


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Computer- und Videospiele- Aktuell: Hellgate London hat 1 Mio Spieler und ist auf Platz 1 der Japan- Charts!*



> Well it seems that Blizzard hyped Diablo 3 enough. The Diablo II Battlechest is now the number one selling PC game on Amazon. You can find the list on the right



gameplasma


----------



## Solon25 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Computer- und Videospiele- Aktuell: Hellgate London hat 1 Mio Spieler und ist auf Platz 1 der Japan- Charts!*



			
				Bonkic am 01.07.2008 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > Well it seems that Blizzard hyped Diablo 3 enough. The Diablo II Battlechest is now the number one selling PC game on Amazon. You can find the list on the right
> 
> 
> 
> gameplasma


Unglaublich, vor 2 Jahren hat mich D-2+LoD aus der Bestseller Serie 10€ gekostet. Heute im selben Laden 15€.  Die   die..

P.S. Und nebenan im Laden je 10€ für D-2 und LoD..


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Computer- und Videospiele- Aktuell: Diablo 2 auf Platz 1 der Amazon.com Verkaufscharts*

Christian Sensson (Corporate Officer and Vice-president of Strategic Planning & Business Development Capcom):



> I'm not sure about how Capcom in general feels but It's not doing as well as I would like in the US at retail. It's such a good version and it really deserves better sales. I know it's getting pirated to hell and back (the team didn't use any of the better DRM mechanisms and it was up on torrents literally the day it shipped).
> 
> I certainly have pushed for digital distribution on the title (globally, I'm responsible for all DD deals) but Capcom Japan so far has not allowed it. For the record ALL CEI developed titles will be distributed extremely widely via digital channels (not just Steam or Direct2Drive, but more than a dozen partners across more than 100 sites/portals for everything we do). I've spent the last year building up that channel and I'm continuing to add partners even in advance of Age of Booty, MotoGP, Neopets, Dark Void and Flock shipping.



ebenfalls interessant:



> I'm sort of surprised at how few reviews have come out, but then again, there are fewer and fewer outlets reviewing PC games these days. Even so, most reviewers write it off as "console dreck" because it's not an RTS, an FPS or an MMO. Indeed, it's content that doesn't often show up on PC, and I think that's part of the reason we wanted to put it there.




traurig.
dann sind wir doch mal gespannt, wie es mit künftigen pc- umsetzungen von capcom aussieht.
insbesondere an sf4 auf pc, glaube ich erst, wenn ich die box im geschäft stehen sehe.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Verkaufszahlen] Computer- und Videospiele- Aktuell: Diablo 2 auf Platz 1 der Amazon.com Verkaufscharts*

Interessant und erschütternd. Mal sehen, wie es sich auf weitere Spiele von Capcom für den PC auswirken wird. Rosig sieht es da ja nicht aus.

btw. der Link zur Quelle / Forendiskussion: http://www.capcom-unity.com/ask_capcom/go/thread/view/7371/1060221/Are_Capcom_pleased_with_DMC4s_PC_sales&post_num=2#15144889


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. August 2008)

*SC 4 - 2 Millionen*

*Soul Calibur IV über 2 Mio. mal verkauft
* http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21563


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. August 2008)

*15 Millionen Lego Star Wars*

*Lego-Verkaufszahlen:*


> LEGO Star Wars sold 15 million copies so far, and yet there hasn’t been a film for a good few years.


http://weblogs.variety.com/the_cut_scene/2008/08/travellers-tale.html


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2008)

*AW: 15 Millionen Lego Star Wars*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.08.2008 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> *Lego-Verkaufszahlen:*
> 
> 
> > LEGO Star Wars sold 15 million copies so far, and yet there hasn’t been a film for a good few years.
> ...




wow- das ist wirklich beeidruckend!   

wusste gar nicht, dass lego noch dermassen angesagt ist.  
kann natürlich sein, dass das gros der käufer sich aus der altersgruppe ü30 rekrutiert, die damals tatsächlich noch damit gespielt hat.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. August 2008)

*AW: 15 Millionen Lego Star Wars*

Ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie gut Lego noch anzukommen scheint bzw. wie gut scheinbar den Leuten das Game gefällt. Sieht man auch ein wenig an den Verkaufspreisen. Es ist ganz schwer die Games günstiger zu bekommen. Die sind – gerade im Vergleich zu vielen AAA-Titeln – unglaublich beständig im Preis.


----------



## McDrake (8. August 2008)

*AW: 15 Millionen Lego Star Wars*



			
				Bonkic am 08.08.2008 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> kann natürlich sein, dass das gros der käufer sich aus der altergruppe ü30 rekrutiert, die damals tatsächlich noch damit gespielt hat.


Dem ist wirklich so. Und der Coop-Modus ist natürlich auch gut gemacht, was auch viele Käufer anspricht.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. August 2008)

*AW: 15 Millionen Lego Star Wars*



			
				McDrake am 08.08.2008 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 08.08.2008 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lego Indy & Star Wars sind im COOP einfach geil ohne Ende. Das Gesamtpaket stimmt einfach: Humor, Charme, brillante Musik (alter Schwede, bei Lego Indy gibt es alle wichtigen John Williams Stücke aus allen 3 Filmen!). Man kann mich für verrückt halten, aber die Lego-Spiele bieten in meinen Augen einfach konzentrierten und hochwertigen Spielspaß für die ganze Familie. Ich gönnen denen den Erfolg, und Lego Batman ist auch so gut wie gekauft.   

Wobei ich klar sagen muss, dass ich die Spiele nur wegen der Lizenzen gekauft habe. Lego Bionicles und Lego Island lasse ich im Regal stehen. Es geht mir um den künstlerischen und kreativen Aspekt: Wie kann man eine bekannte Marke frisch und unterhaltsam in ein völlig unpassendes Lego-Universum portieren? Wer hätte bei der Indy-Serie z.B. gedacht, dass man einen Archäologen der Nazis erschießt, überfährt, oder blutig zusammenschlägt für eine junge Zielgruppe so umformen kann, dass ein gewisser „Knuddelfaktor“ entsteht? 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. August 2008)

*Scarface*

Scarface: The World is Yours 2,5 Millionen auf allen Systemen
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PC-CDROM/4585/1829663/Scarface_The_World_is_Yours.html

Aber einen Nachfolger wird es wohl nicht geben bzw. war in Entwicklung / Planung und wurde eingestellt. :o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2008)

*Casual*

Bejeweled-Reihe: 25 Millionen
http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=65165


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. August 2008)

*Bionic Commando*

*Bionic Commando Rearmed über 110.000 Käufer auf XBLA und PSN*


> Wie Ben Judd - seines Zeichens Produzent der Bionic Commando Reihe - nun bekanntgegeben hat, haben sich bereits 110.000 Nutzer Bionic Commando Rearmed auf XBLA und im PSN gekauft.


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21872


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2008)

*AW: Bionic Commando*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.08.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bionic Commando Rearmed über 110.000 Käufer auf XBLA und PSN*
> 
> 
> > Wie Ben Judd - seines Zeichens Produzent der Bionic Commando Reihe - nun bekanntgegeben hat, haben sich bereits 110.000 Nutzer Bionic Commando Rearmed auf XBLA und im PSN gekauft.
> ...


Ich gönn den Leuten von Grin den Erfolg. 
Für mich ist BC:R die bisher beste Umsetzung eines Remakes und für 800 Punkte wirklich mehr als zu empfehlen. Es macht mir vorallem im Coop Spass, welcher aber 'nur' lokal geht ... sprich zwei Spieler an einem Fernseher.

Ich muss sagen, ich hätte es durchaus verstanden, wenn Grin BC:R für 1200 MS Punkte angeboten hätte. Wenn ich mir so anschaue, welche Spiele für 800 MS Punkte sonst noch so vertrieben werden, dann wird mir ehrlich gesagt schlecht und wirft die Frage auf:

Müssten die anderen Spiele weniger kosten ( 400 Punkte ) oder BC:R mehr ( 1200 Punkte )?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. September 2008)

*GTA 4*

*GTA 4 - Verkaufszahlen überschreiten 10 Millionen*


> Grand Theft Auto IV konnte sich seit Release bis zum 16. August weltweit über 10 Mio. mal verkaufen. Dies gibt Take 2 in einem aktuellen Finanzbericht bekannt.


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/22056/gta_iv_10_mio_verkaufte_einheiten/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. September 2008)

*Capcom*

*Zahlen von Capcom*


> Dead Rising
> - Japan : 50.000
> - Overseas : 1.350.000
> 
> ...


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=22141


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. September 2008)

*TFU - 1.5 Millionen*

*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed – schon 1.5 Millionen Käufer*


> After less than one week on store shelves worldwide, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed is on track to become the best-selling Star Wars game of all time. LucasArts today announced that more than 1.5 million customers worldwide have purchased Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, making it both the fastest-selling Star Wars game and LucasArts game ever. […]Although LucasArts shipped more than 4.3 million units of The Force Unleashed around the world in preparation for the game’s launch, unprecedented demand has led to the manufacture and distribution of additional copies.


 http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/17648/Star-Wars-The-Force-Unleashed-Sells-15-Million-Units/


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2008)

*Spore - 1.0 Millionen +*



> Maxis' evolution simulator Spore has sold *over a million units* since it was released on PC, Mac and Nintendo DS earlier this month, publisher Electronic Arts has announced.
> 
> *Sales were not broken down by platform*, which will undoubtedly lead to more arguments regarding the game's controversial copy protection. However, EA noted that over 25 million user-made creatures have been uploaded to the Sporepedia--a feature only available in the PC and Mac release of Spore and the Creature Creator.
> 
> "Spore is a hit," declared EA Games president Frank Gibeau. "Will Wright's latest delivers an incredibly diverse game that appeals to casual gamers and the core alike. We're off to a great start moving into the holiday season and believe Spore will deliver a platform of creativity for gamers of all stripes for years to come."



_shacknews_


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2008)

*FIFA 09 - 1.2 Mios*



> With over 250 additions and enhancements to core gameplay, FIFA 09 has been designed and customized to deliver a unique gameplay experience that takes advantage of the hardware specifications of each available platform. FIFA 09 just became the fastest selling title in the franchise with *more than 1.2 million copies sold* in its first week on shelves at European retail.



_wp_


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2008)

*Fable 2 - 350.000 in Woche 1*



> Retailers report brisk Fable 2 sales, pointing toward massive first week sales. Fable 2 is now poised to break the 1,000,000 unit mark on opening week, worldwide.
> 
> According to solid retailer reports on first day sales, we can now state that Fable 2 is having incredibly brisk sales, and is poised to be the fastest selling Western console RPG.
> 
> Retailer reports sales of over 350,000 units sold on Tuesday, October 21st in North America, and are stating that the game is selling well over Lucasarts' The Force Unleashed , which sold just under 400,000 units week-1. Sales seem at a fever pitch similar to that of Madden NFL 09 which sold 709,955 units on its first week in North America.(...)




quelle

wow, das ist wirklich nicht übel.
wusste gar nicht, dass f2 ein potentieller millionen- seller ist.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2008)

*'The Witcher' Sells More Than One Million Copies*



> 'The Witcher' Sells *More Than One Million* Copies





> “We created The Witcher with the intent of becoming an acclaimed and successful development studio that always made games for its fans; *we spent more than $11 million *developing The Witcher and the Enhanced Edition, and it sure is nice to make some of that money back!” said Adam Kicinski, CEO of CD Projekt RED.



 quelle und mehr


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2008)

*Spore Sells Nearly 2 Million Copies*



> Spore Sells Nearly 2 Million Copies; Electronic Arts Announces Improved Revenues, Worse Loss



quelle und mehr


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. November 2008)

*2 Millionen für Saints Row 2*

*2 Millionen Saints Row 2 verkauft*


> […] THQ did point to some recent highlights, such as strong critical reception of De Blob and Saints Row 2, with the latter achieving sales in excess of 2 million units in its first two weeks at retail.


 http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=20970


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. November 2008)

*Fallout 3*

*Fallout 3 - 4,7 Millionen ausgeliefert*


> Seit der Veröffentlichung am 28. Oktober in den USA bzw. dem 31.10.2008 in Europa hat sich das Spiel weltweit insgesamt 4,7 Millionen Mal verkauft.


 http://www.areagames.de/artikel/detail/Beeindruckende-Verkaufszahlen-fuer-Fallout-3/96669 / http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/bethesda-softworks-announces-successful-launch-of-fallout-3,610174.shtml


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.11.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *Fallout 3 - 4,7 Millionen*
> 
> 
> > Seit der Veröffentlichung am 28. Oktober in den USA bzw. dem 31.10.2008 in Europa hat sich das Spiel weltweit insgesamt 4,7 Millionen Mal verkauft.
> ...



uh?  
das hätte ich jetzt aber wirklich mal gar nicht gedacht. 

das kann doch fast nicht stimmen.
knapp 5 millionen stück innerhalb von gerade mal einer woche?
das sind ja gta dimensionen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3*

Es sind Auslieferungszahlen: http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/bethesda-softworks-announces-successful-launch-of-fallout-3,610174.shtml
Also ein wenig geschönt.


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.11.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind Auslieferungszahlen: http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/bethesda-softworks-announces-successful-launch-of-fallout-3,610174.shtml
> Also ein wenig geschönt.




trotzdem gewaltig.
mir war überhaupt nicht bewusst, dass es so einen riesigen (medien-) hype um den titel gibt oder gab. 
muss irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen sein.   

wäre mal wieder interessant zu wissen, wie sich die verkäufe auf die einzelnen plaatformen verteilen.
ich tippe auf 50% für die 360, 40% ps3 und ca. 10% pc.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3*



			
				Bonkic am 06.11.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.11.2008 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man muss aber auch wirklich sagen, dass es ein super Spiel geworden ist. Ich hab mich vorher auch nicht so mit Fallout 3 beschäftigt und anhand der Videos hatte ich die Befürchtung, dass es zu einem simplen Shooter verkommen könnte. Hab das Spiel aber auch seit gestern und bin sehr positiv überrascht worden. Das Spiel bietet wirklich eine großartige Welt mit einer tollen Atmosphäre und auch die Spieltiefe stimmt eigentlich. Ersteindruck wirklich sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. November 2008)

*Fable 2 - 1,5*

*1,5 Millionen für Fable 2*


> Since its U.S. launch on Oct. 21, “Fable II” has sold more than 1.5 million units worldwide for Xbox 360 in the first two weeks of retail, making it the fastest selling RPG on Xbox 360 and the most popular game, across all platforms, in the US in October. (October NPD data and Microsoft Internal Data)


http://kotaku.com/5086686/microsoft-responds-to-october-npd-sales-seems-pleased


----------



## Spassbremse (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3*



			
				Bonkic am 06.11.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.11.2008 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mittlerweile habe ich schon mindestens fünfmal den Fallout 3 Werbespot im TV gesehen - und ich sehe eigentlich sehr wenig fern...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. November 2008)

*World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King*

Lich King: 2,8 Millionen in 24 Stunden



> Laut Blizzard wanderten in 24 Stunden ganze 2,8 Millionen Exemplare des zweiten Add-Ons über die Ladentheke, was Wrath of the Lich King auch zu dem am bisher schnellsten verkauften PC-Spiel macht.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2008)

*Mirrors Edge startet schwach*



> Seit vergangener Woche ist Mirrors Edge im Handel erhältlich und nun gibt es schon die ersten Verkaufszahlen aus den USA und Europa. Demnach konnte sich das Spiel jeweils nur 90.000 mal in Europa und 90.000 in den USA verkaufen. Klingt für den Anfang nicht schlecht, jedoch für Electronic Arts wohl ein schlechter Start, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Ziele von EA viel höher lagen.
> 
> Im Detail wurde das Spiel in Europa 60.000 mal für die Playstation 3 verkauft und für die XBOX 360 30.000 mal. In den USA liegt das Verhältnis genau andersrum, denn dort konnte die Konsole von Microsoft 60.000 Stück verkaufen, die PS3 hingegen nur 30.000 Exemplare.



_nextgen.at/ ps3hype.nl_


überrascht das jetzt irgendjemanden?
bin jetzt ja wirklich kein branchenguru, aber das dieser titel ein bestseller werden würde, konnte ja wohl keiner erwarten.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mirrors Edge startet schwach*



			
				Bonkic am 24.11.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> überrascht das jetzt irgendjemanden?
> bin jetzt ja wirklich kein branchenguru, aber das dieser titel ein bestseller werden würde, konnte ja wohl keiner erwarten.  :-o


Eigentlich nicht verwunderlich. Jetzt zum Jahresende so einen Titel zu veröffentlichen, ist auch sehr gewagt. Wobei ich sicherlich gerne reingeschaut hätte, aber nicht zum dem Preis (selbst im UK-Ausland, wo die Spiele zum Release für 32 bis 34Pfund zu haben sind, so findet man nur Händler um 39,99Pfund.). Aber auch die Spielzeit von 4-5 Stunden hat mich dann eher abgeschreckt.


----------



## Erucu (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mirrors Edge startet schwach*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.11.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.11.2008 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde auch gern mal reinschauen, aber gerade bei dieser Release Welle seit Ende Oktober , ist einfach kein Geld um 50€ für ein 5h Spiel ohne Multiplayerauszugeben. Ich schätze mal EA wäre weit erfolgreicher gewesen, dass Spiel im Spätsommer also in diesem Release Loch zu veröffentlichen.
Naja nächstes Jahr wirds mal ausgeliehen oder günstig gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## TheGameMC (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mirrors Edge startet schwach*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.11.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.11.2008 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIe Konkurrenz ist derzeit einfach wahnsinnig stark: Fallout 3, GTA 4 (PC), Left 4 Dead, Dead Space davor Far Cry 2 und Call of Duty 5. Alles aus meiner Sicht hochkarätige Spiele. Man weiss gar nicht mehr, wo man mit dem Spielen anfangen soll.  Auch die ganzen Standardspielereihen wie NFS: Undercover, PES/FIFA und nicht zuletzt das WOW-Addon sind (meines Wissens) nicht soo lange her erschienen.
Im Übrigen war irgendwie klar, dass Spiele, die solche neuen Wege gehen bei wenig Presserummel und keinem Namen a la Call of Duty o.ä. eher Randerscheinungen bleiben werden.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (16. Dezember 2008)

*LittleBigPlanet*



> Die amerikanischen Verkaufszahlen von Sonys LittleBigPlanet sind weiterhin ein wenig ernüchternd. Nach Angaben der NPD Group wanderte das Spiel im November 141.000 Mal über die Ladentheke.
> 
> Im Vormonat, als das Spiel in den Handel kam, wurden 215.000 Einheiten verkauft, wodurch es LittleBigPlanet auf den achten Platz der Verkaufscharts schaffte und sich Titeln wie Fable II oder Fallout 3 geschlagen geben musste.


http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=342329

Das zeigt mal wieder, dass innovative Spiele leider viel zu oft unter Wert verkauft werden wenn sie nicht den Massengeschmack treffen, völlig ungeachtet der Qualität. Erinnerungen an Psychonauts oder Beyond Good&Evil werden wach. 

SSA


----------



## El_Cativo (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 16.12.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das zeigt mal wieder, dass innovative Spiele leider viel zu oft unter Wert verkauft werden wenn sie nicht den Massengeschmack treffen, völlig ungeachtet der Qualität. Erinnerungen an Psychonauts oder Beyond Good&Evil werden wach.
> SSA


Auf der anderen seite muss man aber auch fragen, was bringen die tollsten Innovationen wenn das spiel, das dabei rauskommt, einfach nicht besonders vielen gefällt ? Ich rede jetzt nicht von Beyond Good and Evil (ein echtes Juwel) oder Psychonauts (hab ich noch nicht gespielt, will ich aber *unbedingt* noch nachholen) sondern von LBP. Klar das Spiel hat durchweg gute Wertungen bekommen, aber ich für meinen Teil kann mit dem Spiel nix anfangen.
Generell hast du natürlich recht, dass leider viele innovative Spiele nicht die Verkaufszahlen und die Beachtung finden, die sie verdienen. nur muss halt bei aller Innovation auch der Spielspass stimmen.


----------



## Kandinata (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 16.12.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die amerikanischen Verkaufszahlen von Sonys LittleBigPlanet sind weiterhin ein wenig ernüchternd. Nach Angaben der NPD Group wanderte das Spiel im November 141.000 Mal über die Ladentheke.
> >
> > Im Vormonat, als das Spiel in den Handel kam, wurden 215.000 Einheiten verkauft, wodurch es LittleBigPlanet auf den achten Platz der Verkaufscharts schaffte und sich Titeln wie Fable II oder Fallout 3 geschlagen geben musste.
> 
> ...



In dem Fall muss ich aber sagen das es selbst für ein Nischenprodukt wirklich extrem ist... Psychonauts und Beyond Good&Evil sind "eigenständige" Spiele mit einem gewissen "Sinn" den du nachspielen kannst, aber Little Big Planet ?

Selbst ich fasse das nicht an weil ich einfach viel zu Fantasielos... und womöglich einfach zu Faul... bin um die unendlichen Möglichkeiten im Editor zu nutzen die das Spiel als Schwerpunkt präsentieren will, und "nur" um für ein "bißchen sinnlos" durch die wahrscheinlich unendlich Kreativen Level anderer Spieler zu "Hüpfen, Rennen, Spielen", dafür ist mir der Vollpreis nicht wert bzw, ich hätte da noch ein paar ältere Spiele auf meiner Liste die ich mir besorgen möchte und Vorrang haben weil ich weiß das ich sie auch ernsthaft spielen werde...
Das Spiel ist wirklich Klasse (bei Freunden gesehen/getestet), keine Frage, und was man in dem Editor alles machen kann das ist auch über alle Zweifel erhaben...  Aber wenn ein Spiel selbst für die "Spieler die nahezu alles Spielen" an deren Geschmack vorbeigeht bzw, einfach nicht die Schwerpunkte interessiert, dann kann man sich über solche Verkaufszahlen nicht wundern, so ist das halt mit dem Kreativen Markt   

Wobei ich wetten würde das sobald jemand dieses Spielprinzip aufgreift und nur ein paar Waffen und Aliens einbaut, die Verkaufszahlen wieder ganz anders aussehen werden... ich schäme mich fast das zu sagen, aber womöglich wäre ich dann auch sofort dabei


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 16.12.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das zeigt mal wieder, dass innovative Spiele leider viel zu oft unter Wert verkauft werden wenn sie nicht den Massengeschmack treffen, völlig ungeachtet der Qualität. Erinnerungen an Psychonauts oder Beyond Good&Evil werden wach.
> 
> SSA


Und genau DA müssen Fachverkäufer ansetzen.
Wenn ich zZ eine PS3 verkaufen kann (was schon relativ schwierig ist), dann mit LBP.
Viele kennen das Game nicht. Aber wenn das Game zeigen kann und erzähle, dass ich das Spiel mit meiner Frau zusammen spielen kann, dann ist die ganze Familie begeistert... wenn auch aus unterschiedlichen Ansichten:
1. Mann (zahlend): Geil Ein Grund um meine Frau zu nem Blu-Ray-Player zu überreden hrhrhr
2. Frau: (befehlend) Soooooo süüüüüüüs. Will ich haben!
3. Kinder (Zukunft des Verkäufers): LBP ist öde. Aber wir mache mit bei dem Theater und kaufen uns später Resistance 2


Wobei ich Husky (in nem anderen Thread) beistimmen muss, dass sehr selten nach ner Empfehlung gefragt wird.
Das ist allerdings bei allem so. Ob Auto, Bücher, Musik, Filme oder Games. Nur Kenner fragen andere Kenner nach Tipps.


----------



## El_Cativo (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				McDrake am 16.12.2008 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Viele kennen das Game nicht.


Hmm, das halte ich jetzt nicht für richtig. Um LBP wird/wurde schon ein ziemliches großes Bohei gemacht. wer sich auch nuransatzweise mit Games beschäftigt ist irgendwann bestimmt schonmal darüber gestolpert. es wurde schließlich überall als die Innovationsbombe schlechthin angepriesen.
Ich stimme da aber Kandinata voll und aganz zu. Dem spiel fehlt irgendwo der Sinn bzw ein ziel. es reicht einfach nicht nur einen grandiosen Editor zu erstellen mit derm man 2D Plattform Levels bauen kann, durch die mann dan mit Figuren die einfach nicht jedermanns Geschmack treffen "sinnlos" durchhüpft. Mir gibt das nichts und ich denke das geht vielen anderen auch so


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				El_Cativo am 16.12.2008 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stimme da aber Kandinata voll und aganz zu. Dem spiel fehlt irgendwo der Sinn bzw ein ziel. es reicht einfach nicht nur einen grandiosen Editor zu erstellen mit derm man 2D Plattform Levels bauen kann, durch die mann dan mit Figuren die einfach nicht jedermanns Geschmack treffen "sinnlos" durchhüpft. Mir gibt das nichts und ich denke das geht vielen anderen auch so



man muss es für D erstmal abwarten. vlt. sind "die deutschen" im schnitt viel eher bereit als die amis, was zu kaufen, bei dem man selber kreativ sein muss und sich nicht einfach hinsetzt und was vorgegebenes inkl. filmartigen zwischenszenen erfüllt...  zudem ist es kein spiel, dass jeder sofort "haben muss", weil es eben keinene story hat, die man unbedingt erfahren will, und keine neue bomastische grafik, und keine online-matches usw usw. - das spiel könnte sich über einen langen zeitraum mittelgut verkaufen, spiele wie CoD5 usw. aber verkaufen sich eher am anfang sehr stark und später dann weniger

allerdings vermute ich, dass der finanzielle aufwand für LBP nicht so groß war wie für "blockbuster" a la eben CoD5 usw. - oder nicht? dann wäre ein hinter den "blockbustern" platzieren ja auch nicht sooo tragisch...


----------



## El_Cativo (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Herbboy am 16.12.2008 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> man muss es für D erstmal abwarten. vlt. sind "die deutschen" im schnitt viel eher bereit als die amis, was zu kaufen, bei dem man selber kreativ sein muss und sich nicht einfach hinsetzt und was vorgegebenes inkl. filmartigen zwischenszenen erfüllt


Sollte das jetzt ein Fingerzeig zu mir sein ?  
Dazu muss ich sagen, Kreativität ist ja schön und gut, find ich auch klasse. Aber ich denke, die Leute wollen dann auch irgendwie davon was haben/dafür belohnt werden. Mir fehlt bei LBP einfach die Motivation/der Ansporn diesen klasse Editor wirklich anzuwenden....
Außerdem erwarten die meisten Leute nunmal von einem Vollpreisprodukt auch eine gehörige Portion Popcorn. Das ist doch bei Filmen ganz genau so. die ganzen Expermentellen Kunstfilme haben auch nie ein allzu großes Publikum (ich gebe zu, ich kann da auch nicht mit allen was anfangen)



> ...  zudem ist es kein spiel, dass jeder sofort "haben muss", weil es eben keinene story hat, die man unbedingt erfahren will, und keine neue bomastische grafik, und keine online-matches usw usw. - das spiel könnte sich über einen langen zeitraum mittelgut verkaufen, spiele wie CoD5 usw. aber verkaufen sich eher am anfang sehr stark und später dann weniger


Da stimm ich dir absolut zu


----------



## SoSchautsAus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Kandinata am 16.12.2008 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst ich fasse das nicht an weil ich einfach viel zu Fantasielos... und womöglich einfach zu Faul... bin um die unendlichen Möglichkeiten im Editor zu nutzen die das Spiel als Schwerpunkt präsentieren will, und "nur" um für ein "bißchen sinnlos" durch die wahrscheinlich unendlich Kreativen Level anderer Spieler zu "Hüpfen, Rennen, Spielen", dafür ist mir der Vollpreis nicht wert bzw, ich hätte da noch ein paar ältere Spiele auf meiner Liste die ich mir besorgen möchte und Vorrang haben weil ich weiß das ich sie auch ernsthaft spielen werde...


Das trifft doch im weitesten Sinn auch auf Spore zu. Das Spiel sitzt in gewisser Weise zwischen den Stühlen. Für die einen zu simpel, für die anderen zu ungewöhnlich. Trotzdem verkauft es sich ganz anständig, und das obwohl die Bewertungen weit unter denen von LBP liegen, das durch die Bank in den Himmel gelobt wird. Das wundert mich schon ein bisschen. 



			
				McDrake am 16.12.2008 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Mann (zahlend): Geil Ein Grund um meine Frau zu nem Blu-Ray-Player zu überreden hrhrhr
> 2. Frau: (befehlend) Soooooo süüüüüüüs. Will ich haben!
> 3. Kinder (Zukunft des Verkäufers): LBP ist öde. Aber wir mache mit bei dem Theater und kaufen uns später Resistance 2


Lies mal den Test bei 4P. Der ist ähnlich kozipiert wie deine Ausführungen. *g* 

SSA


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				El_Cativo am 16.12.2008 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, das halte ich jetzt nicht für richtig. Um LBP wird/wurde schon ein ziemliches großes Bohei gemacht. wer sich auch nuransatzweise mit Games beschäftigt ist irgendwann bestimmt schonmal darüber gestolpert. es wurde schließlich überall als die Innovationsbombe schlechthin angepriesen.


Mag schon sein. Aber "nicht Gamer" schauen sich sowas nicht an. Oder weisst du, wie die neue "Il Divo"-CD heisst?
Wenns wen nicht interessiert, kannst du noch so eine Kampagne starten. Sie fällt auf keinen fruchbaren Boden.


> Ich stimme da aber Kandinata voll und aganz zu. Dem spiel fehlt irgendwo der Sinn bzw ein ziel. es reicht einfach nicht nur einen grandiosen Editor zu erstellen mit derm man 2D Plattform Levels bauen kann, durch die mann dan mit Figuren die einfach nicht jedermanns Geschmack treffen "sinnlos" durchhüpft. Mir gibt das nichts und ich denke das geht vielen anderen auch so


Wenn ich da dann an der PS3 demonstrieren kann, wie der Koop-Modus funzt, dann krieg ich sogar Mütter rum, damit sie ne PS3 kaufen.
Lieder fehlt mit in der Weihnachtszeit die Zeit.


----------



## Kandinata (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Herbboy am 16.12.2008 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings vermute ich, dass der finanzielle aufwand für LBP nicht so groß war wie für "blockbuster" a la eben CoD5 usw. - oder nicht? dann wäre ein hinter den "blockbustern" platzieren ja auch nicht sooo tragisch...



Theoretisch sind die Entwicklungskosten erstaunlich niedrig weil man eben keine Ressourcen in Level und Anderes stecken muss, sondern man quasi nur das Programmiertool dem Spieler in die Hand drückt und ihm sagt er darf seine Level selber bauen, und falls ihm das Genre nicht passt dann soll er aus dem Plattformer eben nen Autorenner machen, alles Möglich   

Simpel und Genial, leider nur völlig am Mainstream vorbei...


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Kandinata am 16.12.2008 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch sind die Entwicklungskosten erstaunlich niedrig weil man eben keine Ressourcen in Level und Anderes stecken muss, sondern man quasi nur das Programmiertool dem Spieler in die Hand drückt und ihm sagt er darf seine Level selber bauen, und falls ihm das Genre nicht passt dann soll er aus dem Plattformer eben nen Autorenner machen, alles Möglich


Wobei ich glaube, dass eben DAS der grösste Aufwand ist.
Ich persönlich würde gerne Levles mit nem guten Tool erstellen.
Wenn das Tool mal steht, ist der Rest doch einfach, bzw es braucht "nur" kreative Köpfe



> Simpel und Genial, leider nur völlig am Mainstream vorbei...


Wir werden uns hoffentlich noch an "damals" erinnern, als LBP1 rauskam und beinahe in der Versenkung verschwand.
LBP3 (auf der neuen SEGA-Konsole) wird dann DER Hit und wir waren dabei bei der Geburt des Urvaters.
So wies heut bei Deus Ex, Syndicate & co is


----------



## El_Cativo (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				McDrake am 16.12.2008 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag schon sein. Aber "nicht Gamer" schauen sich sowas nicht an.


Jetzt ist aber die Frage, wie groß ist die anzahl an echten Nichtgamern in der Kundschaft ? Soll heißen, von Leuten die garnicht im Internet mal hier und da auf die einschlägigen Seiten schauen ? Da gibts sicherlich einige, vor allem wie du so schön sagst Mütter....
aber gerade diese tendieren denke ich eher zu solch "süßen harmlosen" Titeln wie LBP als zu Gears of War 2


> Oder weisst du, wie die neue "Il Divo"-CD heisst?


The Promise   
jaja das Internet ist toll ^^


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*



			
				El_Cativo am 16.12.2008 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist aber die Frage, wie groß ist die anzahl an echten Nichtgamern in der Kundschaft ? Soll heißen, von Leuten die garnicht im Internet mal hier und da auf die einschlägigen Seiten schauen ? Da gibts sicherlich einige, vor allem wie du so schön sagst Mütter....
> aber gerade diese tendieren denke ich eher zu solch "süßen harmlosen" Titeln wie LBP als zu Gears of War 2


Der EINZIE Grund um eine PS3 einer Familie zu verkaufen, sind Titel wie LBP oder Singstar.
Die 360 kommt in dieser Hinsicht langsam in fahrt, ist aber noch eine Generation hinter Sony.

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Leute sich nicht gross informieren über Konsolen. Wir hatten schon etliche Leute, die *endlich *einen kabellosen Kontroller für die PS3 wollten...
"Wir" hier sind Kenner und ich würde beinahe jedem hier im Forum, _der ein wenig Hirn_ besitzt einen Job im Gameverkauf anbieten.
Aber es gibt tausende, denen das ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln ist.
Das ist nun mal so. 
Da kannst du aber auch in ein Tuning-Forum gehen. Da ists das selbe Bild.
Wenn ich was in Sachen Hi-Fi suche, dann frag ich auch nicht hier, sondern in nem anderen Forum, in dem sich andere "Freaks" tummeln


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*

Die Sache mit LBP empfinde ich als äußerst traurig und bezeichnend für den Wahnsinn der aktuellen Konsolengeneration. Zusammen mit Mario Galaxy (was jetzt auch nicht der weltweite finanzielle Überflieger der Extraklasse war) ist LBP eigentlich der einzige Grund für innovationsbewusste Spieler, warum man zu einer aktuellen Konsole greifen sollte. LBP macht aufgrund seiner Möglichkeiten echt Spaß, sogar wesentlich mehr als lineare und begrenzte Konzepte wie Psychonauts oder Beyond Good & Evil. Man muss sich als Spieler halt nur auf die Architektur des Spiels einlassen und die Gabe zur gelebten Kreativität vorweisen. Tut man dies, so eröffnet LBP eine neue Generation des Gamings. Vielleicht wollen die Kunden nur hohle Wegwerfkonzepte der Marke Gears of War 2 oder Far Cry 2, vielleicht wird sich in einigen Jahren aber auch endlich der Gedanke durchsetzen, dass kreative und multifunktionale Software der Marke LBP längerfristig einfach mehr Spaß macht, als der ordinäre Action-Aufguss in jährlicher Wiederholung. 

Ich bin wahrlich kein „Sony“, aber hier hätte ich dem Entwicklungsstudio hinter LBP wirklich einen Weihnachtserfolg der Extraklasse gewünscht. Das Spiel ist einfach erfrischend anders und aufgrund der kreativen Komponenten fordernd. Wäre die PS3 nicht so teuer, dann würde ich mir die Konsole nur wegen LBP kaufen. Jetzt hoffe ich einfach mal, dass LBP doch noch für die PSP kommt, damit ich dem Konzept auch mobil frönen kann.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: LittleBigPlanet*

*Halo-Serie erreicht 25 Millionen*


> During the keynote speech as CES, Microsoft's Robbie Bach has revealed that the Halo franchise has sold a total of 25 million units, and the average Halo player has spent around 150 hours online with the first-person shooter.


 http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/halo-series-sells-25m-worldwide


----------



## SoSchautsAus (9. Januar 2009)

*LittleBigPlanet 1,3 Mio mal verkauft*



> Auf der Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas stellte Kaz Hirai von Sony Verkaufs- und Spielerzahlen zum Playstation-3-Exklusivtitel LittleBigPlanet vor.
> 
> Laut Hirai habe sich das Spiel mittlerweile 1,3 Millionen Mal weltweit verkauft. Das produktive Ergebnis dieser Masse spiegelt sich in bisher 300.000 von Spielern erstellten Levels wieder.


http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/littlebigplanet-bisher-1-3-mio-mal-verkauft

SSA


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. Januar 2009)

*Tomb Raider: Underworld - 1,5 Mio Mal verkauft - Eidos enttäuscht*



> Eidos has said that Tomb Raider: Underworld, the latest in the long-running adventure franchise, has failed to meet internal forecasts since launch in mid November.
> 
> The game has sold an estimated 1.5 million units worldwide, and although Eidos said it held its own against competitor products, its performance has been disappointing.


http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/eidos-lowers-forecasts-following-slow-tomb-raider-sales

SSA


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2009)

*Gears of War 2: 4 Millionen Mal verkauft in 2 Monaten*



> Laut Global Product Manager Guy Welch soll Gears of War 2 in den ersten zwei Monaten schon 4 Millionen Mal verkauft worden sein. Dies ist die doppelte Menge an verkauften Einheiten im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil.



_nextgen_


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gears of War 2: 4 Millionen Mal verkauft in 2 Monaten*



> Die gute alte 80/20-Regel - mit 20 Prozent der Kunden wird 80 Prozent des Umsatzes erwirtschaftet - gilt auch in ähnlicher Form in der Spielebranche. Hier heißt es laut Gamasutra: Mit 20 Prozent der Spiele werden 80 Prozent der Einnahmen generiert.
> 
> Basierend auf den Angaben der NPD Group scheint sich der Trend sogar zu verschärfen, waren es im Zeitraum von 2000 bis 2008 doch 29 Prozent, im vergangenen Jahr hingegen genau 20 Prozent. Jene Titel, die es in die Top 20 des Jahres 2008 schafften, machten zudem 18 Prozent des Gesamtabsatzes (Stückzahlen) aus.
> 
> ...



_gamasutra/ 4players_


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gears of War 2: 4 Millionen Mal verkauft in 2 Monaten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_npd_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Januar 2009)

*Ubi Soft Zahlen*

*Weltweite Verkaufszahlen von Ubi Soft*
Far Cry 2 – 2,9 Millionen
Prince of Persia – 2,2 Millionen
Raving Rabbids TV Party – 1,5 Millionen
Shaun White Snowboarding – 2,3 Millionen
http://kotaku.com/5137579/far-cry-2-sells-well-but-is-prince-of-persia-really-a-slow-starter


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Februar 2009)

*EA Zahlen*

*Verkaufszahlen*
FIFA 09 – 7,9 Millionen
Need for Speed Undercover – 5,2 Millionen
Warhammer Online – 300.000 Abonennten

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3941/1874223/

*Weitere Zahlen von EA*
Dead Space - 1 Million
Mirror's Edge - 1 Million
http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/57075


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2009)

*Konami Zahlen*



> 06.02.2009
> Konami zeigt starkes Geschäftsergebnis für die ersten neun Monate bis zum 31. Dezember 2008
> 
> Mehr als sieben Millionen verkaufte Exemplare: Konamis Fußball-Titel Pro Evolution Soccer bleibt in Bestseller-Position
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Februar 2009)

*Star Wars*

The Force Unleashed – 5,7 Millionen
http://gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=22256


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2009)

*Resi 5*

*4 Millionen Resident Evil 5 ausgeliefert / 40 Millionen für die gesamte Serie*


> Capcom Co., Ltd. (Capcom) is proud to announce that the first shipment of “Resident Evil 5,” the newest title in one of Capcom’s most popular series, has shipped more than 4 million copies worldwide.
> […]
> The “Resident Evil” series is extremely popular, having shipped over 40 million copies worldwide since the first title was released in 1996 (as of March 16, 2009).


 http://ir.capcom.co.jp/english/news/html/e090316.html


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2009)

*AW: Devil May Cry Reihe*



> Vor kurzem hat Capcom bekannt gegeben, dass die Devil-May-Cry-Reihe weltweit 10 Millionen Spiele verkauft hat. Der neueste Teil Devil May Cry 4 ging 2,2 Millionen Mal über die Ladentheke.
> Den Anfang der Erfolgsgeschichte machte Devil May Cry im Jahr 2001 Exklusiv auf der PS2, auch der 2te Teil blieb PS-only. Der dritte und vierte Teil sind auf PS 2 und 3, für Xbox 360 und PC erschienen.
> 
> Quelle


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2009)

*1 million Halo Wars waged*



> n less than three weeks, Halo Wars has gone platinum. This morning, Microsoft announced that the real-time strategy spin-off of its sci-fi shooter phenomenon had sold--not shipped--more than 1 million copies worldwide. Available in both regular and limited editions, the T-for-Teen game launched on February 26 in Asia, February 27 in Europe, and March 3 in North America.



gamespot

beeindruckend.
aber vermutlich verkauft sich das spiel nur wegen des `halo` im titel dermassen gut. 

bin auf die rückläuferquote gespannt, weil die leute einen shooter erwartet haben...


----------



## ziegenbock (28. März 2009)

*The Witcher*

mittlerweile gehört der hexer zu den 100 am meisten verkauften pc spielen aller zeiten (1,2 millionen spiele verkauft).

http://www.thewitcher.com/community/en/news/839.html


----------



## der-jan (28. März 2009)

*AW: The Witcher*



			
				ziegenbock am 28.03.2009 08:13 schrieb:
			
		

> mittlerweile gehört der hexer zu den 100 am meisten verkauften pc spielen aller zeiten (1,2 millionen spiele verkauft).
> 
> http://www.thewitcher.com/community/en/news/839.html




erstmal prima für the witcher, aber istdann im umkehrschluss wirklich so, daß es nur etwas über hundert pc titel gibt, die über die 1 mio grenzen gegangen sind? 

seit wann gibt es pc spiele? 30 jahre? zumindest 20 jahre mit wirklichem spielemarkt oder?


----------



## ziegenbock (28. März 2009)

*AW: The Witcher*



			
				der-jan am 28.03.2009 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 28.03.2009 08:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, ich habe mich auch gewundert, das man mit "nur" 1,2 millionen schon in den top 100 ist.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2009)

*AW: The Witcher*



			
				ziegenbock am 28.03.2009 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich habe mich auch gewundert, das man mit "nur" 1,2 millionen schon in den top 100 ist.


So eine Top 100-Liste ist natürlich auch immer ein wenig mit Vorsicht zu sehen. Oftmals ist es auch nicht so leicht an Zahlen zu kommen oder es gibt nur Zahlen für eine Region. Gerne werden dann auch mal offizielle Zahlen mit reinen Schätzungen vermischt.

Zudem ändert sich der Markt ja auch ständig. Vor 5, 10 oder 20 Jahren war die Spieleranzahl eine ganz andere, da brauchte ein Entwickler / Publisher gar nicht die Millionenseller, sondern es reichten 50 oder 100.000 und man war glücklich.

Auf dem PC war auch es immer am Einfachsten sich eine Kopie zu besorgen / nutzen, auch wenn es vor 10 Jahren natürlich sehr viel umständlicher war.

Hier im Thread gibt es eine interessante Aufschlüsselung nach Umsätzen für 2008. USA, Japan und UK sind etwa auch nicht gerade PC-Zocker-Länder.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. April 2009)

*Eidos-Zahlen*

*Verkaufszahlen von Eidos: Tomb Raider, DeusEx, Hitman, Kane & Lynch und Just Cause*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Gamefront.de / Square Enix


----------



## der-jan (23. April 2009)

*AW: Eidos-Zahlen*

hmm wenn man das so sieht, dann müßte eidos ja ein richtig gesundes unternehmen sein, so just cause in den mios, kayne& lynch, jeder hitmanteil usw 
ich meine crytek hat ja bei far cry und crysis je auch verkäufe von "nur" 1-2 mio je gehabt und die kauften ja scheinbar zig studios mit ihrem geld auf 

bei eidos würden mich eher mal die verkaufszahlen von thief 3, reservoir dogs, total overdose usw interessieren
na und natürlich wie das verhältnis einnahmen zu ausgaben bei age of conan steht...


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2009)

*Dead Space sells 1.4 million*



> Speaking to Gamespot, Visceral Games boss Glen Schofield’s confirmed that Dead Space has thus far sold 1.4 million units.
> 
> Good stuff, and great news for the IP’s continuation.



_vg247_


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dead Space sells 1.4 million*



			
				Bonkic am 05.05.2009 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > Speaking to Gamespot, Visceral Games boss Glen Schofield’s confirmed that Dead Space has thus far sold 1.4 million units.
> >
> > Good stuff, and great news for the IP’s continuation.
> 
> ...


Das sind doch jämmerliche Zahlen.   
1,4 Millionen auf 3 (!) Plattformen (gut, PC wohl wie üblich Randgruppenplattform bezogen auf Verkaufszahlen). Selbst Ubis Launch-Schnellschuss "Red Steel" verkaufte sich damals auf nur einer Plattform (Wii) über 1 Millionen Mal. 

Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich z.B. das eher maue „The Force Unleashed“ fast 6 Millionen Mal auf 3 (stationären) Plattformen verkauft hat, dann verstehe ich wirklich nicht, wie man die 1,4 Millionen Exemplare von Dead Space als „Erfolg“ ansehen kann.

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dead Space sells 1.4 million*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 05.05.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich z.B. das eher maue „The Force Unleashed“ fast 6 Millionen Mal auf 3 (stationären) Plattformen verkauft hat, ...



_ Gamasutra writes: "LucasArts's Star Wars: The Force Unleashed sold 5.7 units worldwide * across all platforms * since releasing in September,.. 
... Several versions of the title were shipped, with LucasArts developing editions for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360; Krome Studios for PlayStation 2, PlayStation Portable, and Wii; n-Space for DS; and Universomo for iPod Touch, iPhone, N-Gage, and other mobiles." 
http://www.n4g.com/xbox360/News-276472.aspx_


----------



## Rabowke (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dead Space sells 1.4 million*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 05.05.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 05.05.2009 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


McDrake hats ja ganz gut aufgebröselt und außerdem sollte man eine 'Casual Marke' wie Star Wars nicht mit der eines Dead Space vergleichen.

Dead Space ist Gore, abgetrennte Gliedmaßen und Gruseln in Reinkultur ... nicht ohne Grund gabs eine USK 18 Freigabe. The Force Unleashed ist freigegeben ab 6 Jahren, d.h. es spricht eine massiv größere Zielgruppe an.

Mir persönlich gefällt STFU ( *hrhr* ) auch besser als DS ... ich steh eh nicht auf ( übertriebene ) Gewalt oder Gruselspiele.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dead Space sells 1.4 million*



			
				Rabowke am 05.05.2009 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 05.05.2009 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, der "Underdogfaktor" mag sicherlich bei Dead Space markant in Erscheinung treten. Die Verkaufszahlen von STFU auf DS / PSP / Handy dürften allerdings zu vernachlässigen sein. Im Regelfall verkaufen sich solche Mehrplattformtitel auf diesen Plattformen eher "bescheiden" (unter 200.000 Exemplare pro mobiler Plattform).

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dead Space sells 1.4 million*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 05.05.2009 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, der "Underdogfaktor" mag sicherlich bei Dead Space markant in Erscheinung treten.


Allein für sich gesehen sind die DS-Zahlen IMO auch mehr als bescheiden. Allerdings hat EA den Titel auch ganz ungünstig zum Jahresende in den Handel gebracht. Auf den Konsolen wurden die Actionfans mit Resistance 2, Gears of War 2, FarCry 2 und CO mehr als zugeschüttet, dazu Left 4 Dead, ein neuer CoD-Teil und dann eine „Neuling“ wie Dead Space zu bringen – auch noch ohne Demo – ist einfach ganz ungünstig platziert.

Im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenz sind die Zahlen zumindest nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dead Space sells 1.4 million*



> Mario Kart Wii has now sold 15.4 million units, Nintendo said today as part of its full-year financial report, while the Wii Fit juggernaut powered to an astonishing 18.22 million units in fiscal ‘09.
> 
> Games beating 1 million units on Wii now total 54, said the company.
> 
> ...



_vg247_

die angaben stammen aus dem
 nintendo-jahres-bericht.

interessant ist (ua), dass die softwareverkäufe für wii schon diejenigen für den ds übertreffen.
zum rest: heftig!
54 millionenseller? eigentlich fast unglaublich.
3rd party titel scheinen sich wohl doch zu verkaufen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juni 2009)

*Activision Blizzard*

*Activision Blizzard*
StarCraft - 11 Millionen
Diablo-Serie - über 20 Millionen
World of WarCraft - über 11,5 Abos
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/1863/1895968/

Call of Duty: World at War - 11 Millionen in 6 Monaten
Call of Duty Serie - über 35 Millionen 
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/10398/1895963/


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2009)

*8 Millionen mal AC*



> Joystiq: Do you mind if I go back to Assassin's Creed 1 for just a bit?
> 
> Patrice Désilets: Yeah, yeah, no problem.
> (...)
> ...



_interview mit joysitq_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Juni 2009)

*Bald günstig zu haben*

*Verkaufszahlen (19 bis 30 Mai)*
Bionic Commando – 27.000 Einheiten (USA)
Terminator Salvation – 43.000 Einheiten (USA)
http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/bionic-commando-floppt-in-den-staaten


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2009)

*Ghostbusters*

'Ghostbusters(TM): The Video Game' Sells One Million Units


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. August 2009)

*Sims 3*

*Sims 3 - 3,7 Millionen Exemplare ausgeliefert*


> Der PC-Umsatz blieb stabil dank der Veröffentlichung von Die Sims 3  - das Spiel wurde bis dato über 3,7 Mio. Mal ausgeliefert.


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3941/1968338/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. September 2009)

*AW: Sims 3*

*Batman: Arkham Asylum – fast 2 Millionen Verkäufe im 1. Monat*


> While the move is definitely Marvel-inspired, we have to imagine part of the impetus comes from the success of Batman: Arkham Asylum, which, according to the article, moved almost 2 million units in its first month.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/09/10/arkham-sells-2m-warner-gets-serious-about-dc-licensing/


----------



## agvoter (10. September 2009)

*AW: Sims 3*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *Batman: Arkham Asylum – fast 2 Millionen Verkäufe im 1. Monat*
> 
> 
> > While the move is definitely Marvel-inspired, we have to imagine part of the impetus comes from the success of Batman: Arkham Asylum, which, according to the article, moved almost 2 million units in its first month.
> ...



 

Ich hatte ja damit gerechnet, dass das Spiel sich gut verkauft, aber so gut? Mal schauen, wie die Verkaufszahlen am Ende des Jahres ausfallen, wenn dann noch die PC-Version und der erste Downloadcontent erschienen sind.


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2009)

*AW: Sims 3*

gewaltig und anscheinend verdient!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. September 2009)

*Madden und Wolfenstein*

[quote uid="8154007" unm="Bonkic"]gewaltig und anscheinend verdient![/quote] Bei anderen läuft es dafür nicht so gut:

* USA: Activision verkauft 106.000 Exemplare von Wolfenstein*


> […]Das meldet Gamespot unter Berufung auf Zahlen der NPD Group.
> 
> Die Xbox 360-Version konnte sich 59.000 Mal verkaufen, die PS3 kommt auf 30.000 Einheiten und die PC-Version auf 17.000 verkaufte Einheiten. Der Erfassungszeitraum ist vom 25.08.09 bis 29.08.09.


 Gamefront.de / http://www.gamespot.com/news/6217169.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;4


*Madden 10 – Plattformaufteilung & Vergleich zu 2008*

```
Madden 09	Madden 10
Xbox 360		1.000.000	925.000
Playstation 3		665.000		643.000
Playstation 2		424.500		162.000
Nintendo Wii		115.800		66.600
PSP			??		44.600

[b]Insgesamt:		> 2.204.800	1.841.200[/b]
```



> According to NPD analyst Anita Frazier, Madden 10 sold nearly 1.9 million units total during the month, a figure that also includes the PlayStation 3, PlayStation 2, PSP, and Wii editions.
> […]
> According to NPD's August 2008 figures, Madden 09 on the Xbox 360 sold 1 million units, some 75,000 more than this year. PS3-edition sales slipped by about 22,000 units, falling from 665,000 to 643,000. Madden on the PS2 saw a substantial drop, going from 424,500 units in August 2008 to just 162,000 units last month.
> 
> ...


 http://www.gamespot.com/news/6217163.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;3


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. November 2009)

*CoD Modern Warfare 2*

*1.230.588 Modern Warfare 2-Versionen in England verkauft (in 24 Stunden)*


> According to official GfK-ChartTrack numbers obtained by MCV, the title sold 1,230,588 copies in 24 hours – smashing the previous record set by Rockstar's 2007 release.
> […]
> The last day-one sales champ, GTA IV, generated 609,000 sales in its first 24 hours at retail in the UK.


 http://www.mcvuk.com/news/36482/Modern-Warfare-2-smashes-day-one-sales-record


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Dezember 2009)

*.*

*Left 4 Dead 2 – 2 Millionen Exemplar verkauft (PC & Xbox 360)*


> […] Left 4 Dead 2 sold 2 million copies worldwide in its opening two weeks, with sales to date "more than double" the original in a comparable time frame.
> […]
> "Meanwhile the title has already been played by over 1 million Xbox LIVE Gold account holders, and news regarding L4D2 DLC 1 is coming very soon."
> 
> The original Left 4 Dead has sold more than 3 million copies worldwide, Valve said in September this year.


 http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/26309/Valve_Left_4_Dead_2_Sells_2_Million_In_Two_Weeks.php


----------

